# Website development and hosting



## Raslin (25/11/14)

A question for the vendors on the forum, you websites all look great and has seamless integration into the shopping carts and courier services. Is there a template that you using? I need to do a new site for a voluntary organisation which I belong too.

I need a login to a private members section with a forum and shop. I do not have the expertise to load a server myself so am hoping that one of you are using a cloud based service.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)

Raslin said:


> A question for the vendors on the forum, you websites all look great and has seamless integration into the shopping carts and courier services. Is there a template that you using? I need to do a new site for a voluntary organisation which I belong too.
> 
> I need a login to a private members section with a forum and shop. I do not have the expertise to load a server myself so am hoping that one of you are using a cloud based service.


Ask @Gizmo for help. He does all of it  in all honesty though if you need a shopping cart use open cart it's the best free shopping software in my opinion. There is better but then they're paid for. As for loading it onto a server I'm afraid I'm useless there but I'm sure gizmo will be able to help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (25/11/14)

I'll second using opencart. It is well known and reliable. I am also on a campaign to switch the forum software my company uses to the one used here. This is one of best laid out /easiest to use forums I have ever seen. 
There are many cloud based hosting solutions available. Be aware of the bandwidth and storage limitations of each though, some providers hide those details. If you are familiar with FTP then uploading is pretty straightforward, but is also easy enough to find a step-by-step for.

@Gizmo will be able to point you in the right direction. If you need specific advice I can also help if you ask in a post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

